# What type of flowers are these?



## mrstillery09 (Jul 12, 2012)

I recently realized how little I know about the things that grow around our farm. I thought I'd start taking pictures and try to find out what things are. These two flowers are regulars around here, but I have no idea what they are!

View attachment 9175


View attachment 9176


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The first one is commonly called ground ivy;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glechoma_hederacea

Second one might be Shepard's Purse;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capsella_bursa-pastoris
Hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

First one looks like Henbit to me: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamium_amplexicaule


----------



## farmerestes (Jan 6, 2013)

The purple ones are definitely henbit. Maybe a closer pic of the white ones?


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Another vote for henbit on the first one. We eat them, usually in with scrambled eggs or hash browns or thrown into dishes for some "greenery".


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah, first one does look more like henbit. I had been pulling the cursed ground ivy that morning and on first glance that's what I thought. Ground ivy has a nasty (to me anyway) smell when the plant is crushed. No smell is henbit.

Henbit in eggs??? It's useful? Truthfully now, how does it taste? I've got some of that too, but not much since I tilled most of it.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

I believe the second plant is pennycress. A common early spring weed in alfalfa and other places. It will put on round flat seeds. The seed case about the size of a penny.


----------

